# Gordie the wannabe tapers drywall tricks



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Your very own thread Gordie<br><br> <br>


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's a way so you don't half to constantly hook your tape to the end of a sheet, and not walk the length of it. Saves a bit more time, and ware and tare on your tape. Also keeps your head clear from calculating sums in your head, then you can stick to remembering numbers, or think of other things. Some measures you barely half to think to know how much to chop off the end (like even #'s). But when you get dealing with fractions, it can take more concentration.

First I found myself teaching 2bjr what the little lines meant.:whistling22bjrs hands in the pics)
Gazman will explain what those strange numbers are on the top of the tape.:yes:

The number I chose in these 2 pics is 10'-7"-7/8 (ten foot seven and seven eighths) To be cut from a 12'(twelve) foot sheet.

Step one, this is the only thinking you half to do, find the 10'(ten) foot mark on the sheet. By sticking your tape in 2 feet.(if this step is too complicated for you, then you should become a painter)

Step two, move hand/knife to the left of the end of the tape, till you come to 7"-7/8"......... your done:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Another one, with measure of 11'-3" -3/8" (eleven foot three and three eighths )

Step one, find 11' point (set tape in one foot) now it's where eleven feet is:yes:

Step Two, move hand/knife to the left till you come to the 11'-3"-3/8 mark, mark it:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Works most of the time but do you notice that the board is not always what it's supposed to be. Just like paper bead is not always the exact length it should be. 8' will or can be 8'1 or 7'11. Can screw you up sometimes. Just saying you should check your sheets first if that's the way you plan to measure out the pile.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Another one, with measure of 11'-3" -3/8" (eleven foot three and three eighths )
> 
> Step one, find 11' point (set tape in one foot) now it's where eleven feet is:yes:
> 
> Step Two, move hand/knife to the left till you come to the 11'-3"-3/8 mark, mark it:yes:


You better clean off that tape before you can't read it anymore!:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont know. Might have to use both sides of the brain in the same measurement. Could get complicated.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

This one is a easy #, 11'-10-1/2" (eleven foot ten and a half) just incase there are more 2bjr's out there, who don't know what all the lines mean. This is a easy one you would do in your head, you would walk up and chop/cut one and a half inches off. But I took closer shots of the #'s

Stick tape in one foot to find 11 foot mark, move to your left till you come to 10", half inch:thumbup:

That's it, should be self explanatory , I hope:blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

that is a good entry level trick,, but walkin the sheet seems faster and callin measurements in inches and 8ths seems faster and clearer and easier to hear, for example 11 foot,3 and 3 8ths  or 135 3:yes: or even better 8 5 off:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Works most of the time but do you notice that the board is not always what it's supposed to be. Just like paper bead is not always the exact length it should be. 8' will or can be 8'1 or 7'11. Can screw you up sometimes. Just saying you should check your sheets first if that's the way you plan to measure out the pile.


I have found it works well all the time:yes:

I have found drywall to be a very consistent product when it comes to the length. And if you were to check a pile of sheets that were a 1/8 inch longer or shorter, is it really going to affect you that much, you could always compensate by moving your knife a hair.

When drywalling shacks(wood), most times your dealing with 3/8" in play(though most keep it to 1/4 play), you always circle a room, and try not to lock yourself in. Steel stud of coarse, is different, you can deal with more cuts where your locked in.

I have seen it on jobs where the widths of the sheets can be different, most times b/c of 2 different brands being supplied. I remember one job where the twelves were 48", but the eights were 47"-7/8" wide


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I dont know. Might have to use both sides of the brain in the same measurement. Could get complicated.


I find with most drywallers, it's these things that make things seem more complicated:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> that is a good entry level trick,, but walkin the sheet seems faster and callin measurements in inches and 8ths seems faster and clearer and easier to hear, for example 11 foot,3 and 3 8ths  or 135 3:yes: or even better 8 5 off:thumbsup:


But as soon as you said to me, 135 3, I would ask 3/8's or 3/4's.

Better to call .25,.50,.75, then call the 1/8's as 1,3,5,7,

and how can walking the sheet be faster


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If you can find a crew of hangers that can read a ruler !!!! Your up 1... don't confuse them!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Another one, with measure of 11'-3" -3/8" (eleven foot three and three eighths )
> 
> Step one, find 11' point (set tape in one foot) now it's where eleven feet is:yes:
> 
> Step Two, move hand/knife to the left till you come to the 11'-3"-3/8 mark, mark it:yes:


Thanks man i get it now i always take my measurment on the bevle so i can make my mark with my knife intsead of a pencil,, so i just poke my knife in at the foot mark then pull the 3 and 3/4 inch off that foot mark so now you don't pull that tape out 11' every time to get a measurment of 11' 3" 3/4's just 1' ... nice i'll try it tomorrow tks


i also get what every one is saying about the board not being perfect and your measurment can go out,,, but i board thinking my next board will cover any gap if you go in the right order work will end up tight without having to measure to the 1/16th .. Just my opinion. Thank 2buck jr too you guy's could have just said screw that guy haha ..


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I find with most drywallers, it's these things that make things seem more complicated:whistling2:


how else could you convince us to do it:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> i also get what every one is saying about the board not being perfect and your measurment can go out,,, but i board thinking my next board will cover any gap if you go in the right order work will end up tight without having to measure to the 1/16th


Shows that your still drywalling everyday:yes:

thats the way to explain it, majority of sheets over 8' in length, your deal with some type of play. Not too often your making a measure down to the 1/16 or tight on the big ...... that's what I was trying to say....thk u:yes:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Shows that your still drywalling everyday:yes:
> 
> thats the way to explain it, majority of sheets over 8' in length, your deal with some type of play. Not too often your making a measure down to the 1/16 or tight on the big ...... that's what I was trying to say....thk u:yes:


Ya your last sheet in a room should be measured tight but thats it.. So you dont blow your corners.. I insulate from time to time and it's harder than it looks especially with that monkey chit.. they try to get there plastic tigh but!! And if your to tight"" break'' now your filling the corner with mud..

when i do my last sheet in a room "the tight one" it will be across the doorway i put a heavy 45 on the back of both ends ""or butts"", when you slap it in you only have to cut the paper back in one corner comes out great ..:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> But as soon as you said to me, 135 3, I would ask 3/8's or 3/4's.
> 
> Better to call .25,.50,.75, then call the 1/8's as 1,3,5,7,
> 
> and how can walking the sheet be faster





2buckcanuck said:


> But as soon as you said to me, 135 3, I would ask 3/8's or 3/4's.
> There are no quarters only 8ths:yes:
> 
> Better to call .25,.50,.75, then call the 1/8's as 1,3,5,7,
> ...


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Shows that your still drywalling everyday:yes:
> 
> thats the way to explain it, majority of sheets over 8' in length, your deal with some type of play. Not too often your making a measure down to the 1/16 or tight on the big ...... that's what I was trying to say....thk u:yes:



And Like i said man will try this tomorrow I can see how this will work good.. Just today i was going nuts because my new fat max isn't pulling back in good at all when i pull it out past 8' that is total bullchit!! For the price i should be able to use it as a safety line haha. So i think that will be easyer to mark and easyer on tapes .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> 2buckcanuck said:
> 
> 
> > But as soon as you said to me, 135 3, I would ask 3/8's or 3/4's.
> ...


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

chris said:


> 2buckcanuck said:
> 
> 
> > But as soon as you said to me, 135 3, I would ask 3/8's or 3/4's.
> ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> chris said:
> 
> 
> > I see what your saying cris but i dont think he hold's at the foot mark just stab your knife in and the you pull your tape to the inch mark "" 3 and 3/4"" or what ever ,, i can see how it would be very quik
> ...


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

If we do the work i think were gonna do this month we shouild be able to get the finishing set we want from columbia .. 

a good buddy just got into town " a dumwaller too" we like to race and if you [email protected]#up and mess up a rout or somthing we give the old rookee call out lol . the competition makes good money like you pointed out earlyer any trick can help


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> If we do the work i think were gonna do this month we shouild be able to get the finishing set we want from columbia ..
> 
> a good buddy just got into town " a dumwaller too" we like to race and if you [email protected]#up and mess up a rout or somthing we give the old rookee call out lol . the competition makes good money like you pointed out earlyer any trick can help


Check out the second video, post #3 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/hercule-42-60n-1607/

The lift and lock:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> 2buckcanuck said:
> 
> 
> > But as soon as you said to me, 135 3, I would ask 3/8's or 3/4's.
> ...


----------

